# got a free Galls strobe power supply



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I got this free so I was happy want more lights on truck. First its a galls street lightning 4 outlet 75 watts multiflash. Part number GR075. All I have is the box that's it. I did get the wiring diagram also for the outlets. What I am wondering is can I get any kind of light for the output. I was looking on galls site but all I have is a black berry so its little hard on there site. Anything else that can help me with this would be thankful


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Not really sure what your questions is but you can get any remote strobe tube or head and use it with the power supply. You really need to either get on a computer or order a free catalog so you can see what they have.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry about that. ?? Can I use any find of strobe bulb?? Are they good units or did I get some elses junk? When I look 2 bulbs up its like 120 it that really worth it or buy a new 90 watt kit?


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Can get some inexpensive ones off flea bay! and get some 18ga 3conductor wire and ends you will be all set. Can get the bulbs for $10each and a set of ends for $5 and some cable for $10 or less. Its an ok supply if you dont want it throw it my way !!!!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

4 bulbs and 4 wires should not cost you more than 60.00


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Is that góing with galls I must have looked it up wrong. That would be great. Ill look on my lunch at work. I don't wanna go with flea bay or junk way I want the higher stuff. I just thught for 2 120 was steap.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wire is wire man...we buy it in 1,000 ft rolls...

and tubes are tubes....don;t overpay for a name.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok thanks. So any kind of tubes will work as long as connector is same which I have those in a little bag along with the metal wire pins


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Your answer is YES Any wire and tubes will work with it.


----------

